

Breaking In To A Front-End Development Career - remotesynth
http://blog.onwardsearch.com/2012/11/breaking-in-to-a-front-end-development-career/

======
russelluresti
Staying informed is probably the best thing you can do as a front-end
developer. At the moment, things are changing pretty quickly - not only with
the technology, but also with front-end techniques like OOCSS, SMACSS, and
BEM. Front-end is finally trending away from something trivial to something
worth investing a lot of effort into. Both CSS and JavaScript techniques are
going through major architectural shifts in terms of how people think about
them.

Something I would add to this list is "branching out." Front-end developers
are responsible for making sure the vision of the design and UX teams are
faithfully implemented (if they're not wholly responsible for these things,
themselves) as well as integrating with the server-side team. As such, the
front-end developer needs to be able to understand the goals and objectives of
these teams, which means you need to know something about what they do and how
they do it. Understanding UX, design, and server-side coding practices and
terminology will help you communicate better when working with these people.
You'll be able to more fully understand what they're trying to achieve and the
role you play in that. I'm not saying you need to know how to be a UX
designer, graphic designer, or server-side developer; but you do need to know
enough to communicate with these people.

